# What type of algae is this? Please help a noob :-)



## andrejacobs81 (9 Nov 2011)

Hi,

I have started a new planted aquarium and I am starting to see a lot of algae.

Tank specifications - Maidenhead AquaTropic 80 - 110 Liters, 80cm x 45cm x 36cm
Lighting - 2x 18w T8 - 8 hours on (Have a little siesta of about 2 hours, if I remember correctly)
CO2 - 2kg Fire extinguisher with TMC Pro regulator and soleniod. Goes on and off a 1/2 hour before lights. 
Filtration - Fluval 306 - 1150 LPH (approx 10x turnover)
Fertilisation routine - Using AquaEssentials Aqua Nourish and Nourish+ daily.

Substrate is Tetra Complete Plant Substrate and Dorset Pea gravel.

I have been fishless cycling this aquarium using Ammonia for about 3 weeks now (adding about 4 - 6 ml everyday) and the ammonia and nitrite levels are 0 for the last 2 days (i.e. cycle completed just recently).

I have no idea what type of algae is taking over my tank and I have had a look at the photos on James' site (linked somewhere here) but thought I would ask the experts here to help me.

Now that the aquarium is cycled I am thinking of adding fish from my smaller aquarium and getting some Armano shrimp and Ottos to help combat this.

I have started using eSHa Protalon 707 to try and combat this.











Thank you for any advice!


----------



## Alastair (9 Nov 2011)

In the third pic down on the Heater that looks to me like Rhizoclonium. The other looks like severe diatom algae but in the appearance of bba but Brown. Id cut the lighting down to 6 hours, but also have the co2 come on slightly earlier say an hour to ensure adequate co2. 
I'd be careful using any chemical to rid a tank of algae as it can also kill plants. Try adding some ottos on there they'll soon polish off all the brown algae if it's diatom. 
With regards to the ferts your using I have no idea of they contain all the required ferts needed.


----------



## Matt Warner (9 Nov 2011)

Hi, it looks as though you have a bit of everything to me. Picture 2 looks like diatoms which is common in new setups. Picture 3 looks like either silk algae or BGA. The algae in the last few I'm not quite sure about, is it hard to remove or does it come off easily? As Alastair said, turn the co2 on an hour or two before lights on so co2 levels are up ready for photosynthesis. The amano shrimp and Otos will definately help clear it up. Your dosing sounds good, maybe try increasing the dosage slightly and do a large 50% water change and remove as much algae as you can beforehand. Hope this helps


----------



## mdhardy01 (10 Nov 2011)

I would say rizo and diatoms too
Cut lighting to 6 hours and drop siesta , it's a myth that a siesta helps stop algae
Get some otos in and they'll clear the diatoms 
As for the rizo you say you have 10x flow but how is it configured ? 
And yes get you co2 on 2 hours before lights it can go off an hour before lights out
Matt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmartins (10 Nov 2011)

Hi,

I second what other have said.

Some algae is normal when a tank is first set up, so that´s normal. However, you have pretty low light so I think that some of the algae you got may have been driven by the addition of amonia. I think it has been shown that amonia is the only nutrient that has a direct link to algal issues (correct me if I am wrong). 

For example, those using ADA AS as substrate often do lots of WC during the first month as this substrate leaches amonia.

cheers,

GM


----------



## Brenmuk (10 Nov 2011)

You have the perfect ingredients for algae, light and ammonia added during the fishless cycling. 
See this discussion on the subject

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=18200

If it were me I would stop any further additions of ammonia and physically remove as much algae as possible to see if this improves the situation. Then if this does not stop the algae coming back I would follow the advice above.


----------



## andrejacobs81 (10 Nov 2011)

This is why I love this forum, soooo much great info from the members!

Thanks all for the advice, I have cut the lighting to 6 hours with no siesta and the CO2 now comes on 2 hours in advance and stop 30 minutes before shut off time.

I have stopped adding the algaecite.

I will be adding livestock (ottos and armano shrimps) this weekend, until then I will still add little bit of ammonia just to keep the bacteria going. Hopefully either the Guildford or Woking Maidenhead aquatics have Ottos in stock.

I calculated the flow by taking the spec 1140 lph and dividing by 110 litres, but yes that is theoretically. Thinking about it now, what is flow vs turnover?

I will do a 50% water change tomorrow night and every night till this dies down.

Saying that about the ammonia maybe being the main cause, I have heard about people washing old aquariums with washing up liquid and only getting massive algae outbreaks.

Will let you know how this one turns out.


----------



## andrejacobs81 (16 Feb 2012)

So it seems most of the problems was due to a new tank being cycled fishless.
I have since added about 8 ottos, 6 amano shrimp and 2 plecos (phantom blue and peppermint) and they have taken care of most algae. The only ones thats seem to be creeping back now recently is the hair like ones from picture 3. Atleast easy to remove during water changes.


----------

